# First ever close up view of a molecule



## lynnie (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought this was really cool..... 

Single molecule, one million times smaller than a grain of sand, pictured for first time | Mail Online

It may look like a piece of honeycomb, but this lattice-shaped image is the first ever close-up view of a single molecule.

Scientists from IBM used an atomic force microscope (AFM) to reveal the chemical bonds within a molecule.

'This is the first time that all the atoms in a molecule have been imaged,' lead researcher Leo Gross said.


----------



## Webservant (Aug 31, 2009)

lynnie said:


> I thought this was really cool.....
> 
> Single molecule, one million times smaller than a grain of sand, pictured for first time | Mail Online
> 
> ...


Just imagine - the same hand that made the galaxies made that, too. Incredible.


----------

